# Which mtn bike tyre?



## Crackle (4 Mar 2012)

Need to replace my sons Schwalbe Table Top tyres on his Scott. They're not up to trail riding, which we knew but as we do more he's reaching their limits and he washed out in some clay'ee mud and bashed his knee, chalk up first trail crash and now he wants grippier ones before we go again.

So purely for Trail riding and I was looking at the Maxxis Ignitor or the High Roller. I heard the Maxxis tyres are measured differently so to buy bigger. The Table Tops are 2.35 so I was looking at a 2.35 tyre to replace them in the Maxxis range or a 2.1 otherwise.

Suggestions and experiences very welcome, he's not a cautious rider but he's also not yet a strong rider, so I've got half an eye on tyre drag but not the exclusion of buying the best tyres.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Mar 2012)

tyres... hmmm.... heck of a personal choice... what works for a lard bucket like me is unlike to please a yoof quite so much.


----------



## Cubist (4 Mar 2012)

Cubester had a Maxxis ignitor and wasn't over impressed. The Advantage reviews well, but Cubester has Minion DHF on his Ragley. He's never complained of a lack of grip. They're tight, so get some metal levers...... They come in different compounds. He has 40a "supertacky" front and 60a rear. Again, billed as 2.35, but on his DT 5.1 rims they aren't that huge. They aren't light.....
http://www.allterraincycles.co.uk/product/116546.html


----------



## Crackle (4 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> tyres... hmmm.... heck of a personal choice... what works for a lard bucket like me is unlike to please a yoof quite so much.


True but as I've still got the original tyres on my fifteen year old mtn bike, I'm working from a position of limited experience, so any advice is going to add to my knowledge.



Cubist said:


> Cubester had a Maxxis ignitor and wasn't over impressed. The Advantage reviews well, but Cubester has Minion DHF on his Ragley. He's never complained of a lack of grip. They're tight, so get some metal levers...... They come in different compounds. He has 40a "supertacky" front and 60a rear. Again, billed as 2.35, but on his DT 5.1 rims they aren't that huge. They aren't light.....
> http://www.allterraincycles.co.uk/product/116546.html


 
OK, that's useful. Gulp you're not kidding about the weight, I think his table tops are 690g, which I thought was heavy but the Minions top that with style. I'd need to think about that, I've been trying to scrub some weight off his bike. You've confirmed what I've read about the sizes though.

I've always used metal levers, though the Park plastic ones I got recently seem pretty sturdy. That's a consideration too, he has to be able to get them off and do his own repairs, in case I'm not with him for whatever reason.

I was thinking about a different compound on the front, so it's interesting to know you've done that.


----------



## Crackle (5 Mar 2012)

Crackle said:


> True but as I've still got the original tyres on my fifteen year old mtn bike, I'm working from a position of limited experience, so any advice is going to add to my knowledge.


 
Actually that's a thought. I've never had a problem with my wtb Velociraptors, the back wheel never spins and I've never lost the front, excepting deep sand and mud. The only downside to them is they're a bit slow and draggy and they only make them in 2.1 but....


----------



## Crackle (5 Mar 2012)

I'm thinking those Advantages look like the job Cubist. They seem to fit the rolling resistance, grip, weight and price criteria best. Probably go for the 2.25 size, wired back 70a and a folding front 62a, can't decide on that or the 2.1 in a similar combo, the 2.1's would be a bit cheaper and lighter but not by much.


----------



## Friz (5 Mar 2012)

For all-round off roadiness you can't beat (Read that as I prefer) Nobby Nics. They handle most conditions reasonably well and they can be had for half the price as Schwalbes more "specialized" (read heavily marketed) Tyres.


----------



## Crackle (5 Mar 2012)

Friz said:


> For all-round off roadiness you can't beat (Read that as I prefer) Nobby Nics. They handle most conditions reasonably well and they can be had for half the price as Schwalbes more "specialized" (read heavily marketed) Tyres.


 
I saw them recommended a few times. My perception from what I read is that they are a bit draggier then the Advantages.

Looking around I can't see that much difference in price, a few quid cheaper is the best I've managed but then the Maxxis are a good price in ChainReaction.


----------



## Cubist (5 Mar 2012)

Crackle said:


> I saw them recommended a few times. My perception from what I read is that they are a bit draggier then the Advantages.
> 
> Looking around I can't see that much difference in price, a few quid cheaper is the best I've managed but then the Maxxis are a good price in ChainReaction.


They grip like demons though. I have Nics on the front and have always trusted the front end. If you don't ride too much gloop Ralphs are OK on the back. More of a hardpack tyre though.

I have some Continental Slash for winter traction. They are a bit draggy, but good horizontal bars for traction and plenty of wet grip. Bit of a compromise.... middle weights but cheap as batons de pomme de terre sautees.....


----------



## ushills (5 Mar 2012)

Geax have been good for me, nice and lightweight with Aramid to help stop punctures.


----------



## Friz (5 Mar 2012)

Cubist said:


> They grip like demons though. I have Nics on the front and have always trusted the front end. If you don't ride too much gloop Ralphs are OK on the back. More of a hardpack tyre though.


 
Yep. I just resigned my bald Ralph, moved the front, part worn Nic to the back and put a new Nic on the front. I still get hella speed on the hard pack but I got rid of that horrendous drift in tight mucky corners.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Mar 2012)

Crackle said:


> True but as I've still got the original tyres on my fifteen year old mtn bike, I'm working from a position of limited experience, so any advice is going to add to my knowledge.


 
Fair enough...

Conti Mountain King ProTection 2.4 (F) & 2.2 (R) when it isn't winter (by my arbitrary definition)

Bontrager XR Mud Team Issue TLR 2.0 (F) & 1.8 (R) when it is.


----------



## Crackle (6 Mar 2012)

Right, I think I'm going to go for the Advantages, having exhausted my internet research patience. Why, well for no other reason than they look right and my instincts say they'll suit him. Any of those suggested would be an improvement on the Table Tops he's got now, which if I'd been riding on would have had me off, as I use the brakes a lot more than he does and those tyres just look like slicks in the mud.

Other suggestions are not wasted though as my raptors are coming to the end of their, long, life (I hasten to add they haven't been on the bike for fifteen years). I think a Nic on the front would suit me and something else on the back. I won't get 'raptors again, too draggy and the front squirms and hops on rocks, even though it' very sticky.

So I'm off to press the button on Chainreaction. Thank you all.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Mar 2012)

what I want to know is...

How the heck do you get 15 years wear from a pair of tyres....


----------



## Crackle (6 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> what I want to know is...
> 
> How the heck do you get 15 years wear from a pair of tyres....


 
I don't know. I was trying to work out what mileage they've done, less than a thousand in that time. The bike had my Nimbus tyres on for most of it's life, which even got used for light off road stuff. I've got a funny feeling I had another pair of tyres on it as well, as the 'raptors got lost in the great upheaval of house moves before magically re-appearing in plain sight one day. Ultimately I don't know though, it's probably some kind of record.

I'd say they'd worn more in the last month or two on trails than in the whole of their previous life. Oh yeah, that and I'm a bit heavier than I used to be


----------



## bjellys (9 Apr 2012)

I have used these for the last 6months http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...le&utm_medium=Shopping&utm_name=UnitedKingdom
I know they are cheaper than you want to pay but I have only come off twice ,each time on clay that had just been rained on ( I don't think there are many tyres that can grip on slimy firm clay ) ,In deep mud or dry conditions there very good .plenty of good reviews.


----------



## User269 (9 Apr 2012)

Panaracer XCPro, very good all rounder. I used to keep changing my tyres to suit the conditions, but these stay on all the time now.


----------



## screenman (14 Apr 2012)

All this talk about tyres seems to be missing a very important ingredient and buy that I mean pressure. Adjust it to suit the conditions and of course your weight. On another point everyone in this cycling family ride tubeless on the MTB and we all like them a lot.


----------



## Boris Bajic (14 Apr 2012)

Crackle said:


> ... I was looking at the *Maxxis Ignitor* or the High Roller....


 
I have Maxxis Ignitors on a hardtail Pace MTB and find them a good all-round tyre for off-road use.

They grip sufficiently, give good feedback, take well to a range of pressures and seem to wear well.

They are dreadful on tarmac, like taking a Land-Rover down the M4 on winter tyres... but that is a function of their excellence off-road.

I don't know whether they are the best choice, but they are certainly a good choice.


----------



## Ticktockmy (15 Apr 2012)

User269 said:


> Panaracer XCPro, very good all rounder. I used to keep changing my tyres to suit the conditions, but these stay on all the time now.


I second that.


----------



## Pedram (17 May 2012)

Using Maxxis Ignitor and really satisfied with them. ran about 3000km and still 30% of useable tyre is there.


----------



## abo (18 May 2012)

quote="Crackle, post: 1751369, member: 1011"]
I've always used metal levers, though the Park plastic ones I got recently seem pretty sturdy. That's a consideration too, he has to be able to get them off and do his own repairs, in case I'm not with him for whatever reason.
.[/quote]

I've got a set of plastic levers with metal cores, can't remember the brand but I got them from my LBS. Sturdy and kind to the rims


----------

